# Lake Lida MN



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I plan making a trip to Lake Lida towards the end of May, just wondering if anyone has ever fished the lake. Any hints where and how to fish the lake?


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

caught alot of nice crappies from the shore near the boat access. If that helps any.
good luck


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

when did you catch these crappies, and which boat access were you at?


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

There's a ton of structure on the lake, and a lot of it is in the middle of nowhere. I think it is a tough lake to fish unless you know it well. You should try to find a contour map.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I wouldn't rely on info from djleye...lucky if he can scout a few mallards in the fall....much less finding walleyes/crappies


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

did anyone fish on lida over the weekend? What results did you have? Any secrets


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Haven't fished it in years but a spot that is just as good as any is right along 108 and the east shore both on south lida in front of the private boat landing. Used to use white twisters with leaches no need to go acrooss the lake until after the weeds kick in


----------

